# What do you use to fill in your eyebrows?



## MACz.Addict (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Girlies!

Do any of you use a special pencil? or a certain eye shadow??

I've tried quiet a few things...but nothing seems to leave my

eyebrows looking like BAM! extremely nice! lol


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 6, 2006)

I haven't really found anything either. Right now i am using MAC pigment in deep purple and it does an ok job. I know alot of the ladies here love Benefit BrowZing which i am thinking about getting but im on a no buy right now.

sorry i couldnt help any!


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 6, 2006)

i use a MAC eyeshadow called espresso and a brush. its not the perfect colour though.


----------



## Summer (Feb 6, 2006)

BE brow powder. (it's not a shadow)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

I also can't find anything I really like. Right now, I either use a Revlon eyebrow pencil, which looks ok sometimes and too dark other times, or a light brown eyeshadow, which looks ok, but takes longer to put on.


----------



## Bhav (Feb 6, 2006)

I use a Ruby &amp; Millie (UK only) product for the brows, which is similar to the Smashbox Brow Tech - ie. powder and wax.


----------



## pieced (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a friend got them tatooed and it doesn't look abnormal at all as I thought it would. But I don't use anything, just an old mascara brush to comb them in place...


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 6, 2006)

i use smashbox brow tech :icon_chee


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 6, 2006)

benefit's browzing. loooooooooove, love, love.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 6, 2006)

I use an Smashbox angled brow brush (#9 i think), Max Factor e/s in Smoke, and LORAC Tinted Brow Wax in Brunette to keep it all in place.


----------



## phoenix461 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have to draw on the ends of mine (stop laughing at me now) with Shu's Eye Brow pencil in Seal Brown and fill in the rest and over the Shu pencil with a Chanel brow powder I have had for the longest time.


----------



## Midgard (Feb 6, 2006)

MAC brush 266 and e/s Brun!


----------



## monniej (Feb 6, 2006)

tropez pencil in buttered rum and jane one liners in coffeeline. i like a very well defined brow.


----------



## Liz (Feb 6, 2006)

i use mac's mystery e/s with a 266 brush. sometimes i'll use mac's new browset in mink


----------



## Joyeuux (Feb 6, 2006)

Depending on my hair color, I'll either use MAC's e/s in Saddle or Espresso with an angled brush.


----------



## shygirl_1 (Feb 6, 2006)

mainly a matte black e/s and MAC clear browset


----------



## BeneBaby (Feb 6, 2006)

Benefit BrowZing in Dark!! Can't live without it!


----------



## Saints (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm using an eyebrow pencil, but I'd like to try one of those browsets


----------



## Kata (Feb 6, 2006)

I just got Benefits browzing in redhead and i adore it. Its perfect for my coloring im so sad now that its discontinued (or at least i think it is.. it was part of their sale to make way for the new browzings and i dont see redhead listed, just light.)

Anyways, yeah, loving browzings big time.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 6, 2006)

I use MAC's Espresso e/s with an angled brush to fill mine in.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 7, 2006)

I use nothing at the moment, well actually sometimes I use mac e/s espresso. I need to find something and soon I hate my eyebrows


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 7, 2006)

I use Smashbox Brow Tech. It leaves a really natural look. Great Brow filler! :icon_chee


----------



## Marisol (Feb 7, 2006)

Same here!


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 7, 2006)

NYC browser


----------



## eightthirty (May 11, 2006)

I just wanted to bump this thread to see if yall had any additional thoughts, products or experiences to share. A user has asked this question of me and I thought it might be helpful to have more than one response.


----------



## hgoff79 (May 11, 2006)

i use lancome's crayon poudre in chataigne and the modele sourcils in natural. the pencil is a powder pencil, so it's not at all "greasy" like eye liners can feel up there. the gel is really just like clear mascara; i don't know why i don't just use that!


----------



## pinkchic (May 11, 2006)

I use NYX auto eyebrow pencil in Taupe EP06. Has a brush on the other end. And Maybelline clear Mascara to set.


----------



## jessica9 (May 11, 2006)

i use stila brow set in medium. it has two colors in it, a dark and a lighter powder, so you can really not go wrong. when i was a brunette i used the darker one. now that i have lightened my hair, i use the lighter shade. you really can't go wrong!


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 11, 2006)

NYC Browser Kit, and sometimes Revlon Mechanical Pencil in Dark Brown


----------



## mac-whore (May 11, 2006)

Benefit Browzings.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (May 11, 2006)

I use a eyeliner pencil, or some eyeshadow! Thats it.


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 11, 2006)

I use an eyeliner pencil because the color matches perfectly! Elizabeth Arden eye pencil in Umber.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 11, 2006)

i use mac 266 brush and carbon eyeshadow. just lightly swipe your brush over the eyeshadow and then wisp your brush over your brows so it doesn't look scary or unnatural.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (May 11, 2006)

i use mac's brow pencil lingering.


----------



## mandy_ (May 11, 2006)

I use Benefit's Browzing in light when I feel like acutually doing something with my eyebrows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 11, 2006)

me too! NYC has one that's cool looking...I'm nerous about the powder though. I have platnium eyebrows so I have to draw them on everyday! i usually get different arches too! loL! And when I used the stencils I put it in the wrong position on my brows! lol!

i have used the BE powder for the brows...beautiful stuff! But now I'm using maybelline blonde eye brow pencil...I think it's maybelline..the red one? loL!

great thread! Luv AM


----------



## eightthirty (May 11, 2006)

I'm not sure I've found my HG brow product, but I've tried a number of them. I've found more success with pencils, than powders, but I've also used gels.

Pencils I've used:

Mary Kay Signature Brow Pencil in Blonde. Good for daytime use since I have such light brows.

Cover Girl Eyeslicks in various colors. Good for more of an evening shade.

Gel(s) I've used:

Isadora Color &amp; Shape Eye Brow Gel in Soft Brown. Great for on the go. Very subtle for a gel and very easy to apply.

I've also heard that clear mascara is great for defining brows.

Has anyone had any experience with brow loss?


----------



## ilafa (May 11, 2006)

I have a dark taupe brown e/s, which I apply with a small angled brush and then comb it with a brow brush. I really don't like the creamy stuff, it looks so unnatural (or just my application is bad).


----------



## peekaboo (May 11, 2006)

I use Annabelle brow pencil in taupe. I am looking for Rimmel pencil in Hazel right now. I would love to try Browzings.


----------



## Kelly (May 11, 2006)

I use a brow color (powder) from Maybeline and it works quite well....looks more natural than a pencil.


----------



## SierraWren (May 11, 2006)

I don't use anything--I feel sort of like an eyebrow freak/novice among experts now! But what a lot of great suggestions to go by...


----------



## fickledpink (May 11, 2006)

I use Bare Escentuals brow powder in Brunette, works great!


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 12, 2006)

i use maybelinne brow shadow and essence of beauty angled eyebrow brush. I am very pleased.


----------



## blackmettalic (May 12, 2006)

Benefit browzing in Medium, love the price, love the quality and love the combo of the waxy product and the powder.


----------



## Leony (May 12, 2006)

I use Shu eyebrow pencil.


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 12, 2006)

i use Milani e/s in Rich Chocolate and comb through with an eyebrow brush.


----------



## chocobon (May 12, 2006)

I have used Shiseido's Eyebrow/eyeliner powder combo and I have used the Bodyshop brow powder in Dark and I like it better cuz it has 2 shades a dark brown and a muted black.I'm a MMM.


----------



## Lovelylily (May 12, 2006)

Hi, I don't know if it's available in the US and other but I use Christian (not to be confused with Christian Dior) brow powder in Taupe. I really love it, it's waterproof!


----------



## Bronxcutie (May 12, 2006)

MAC eye shadow espresso applied with MAC 266 brush


----------



## Leza1121 (May 12, 2006)

Hi,

Most times it's eyeshadow (brown). Sometimes I will use a brown pencil.


----------



## KristieTX (May 13, 2006)

Benefit BrowZings in Medium for me!


----------



## bluebird26 (May 13, 2006)

I m not a fan of powder and wax, I like brow pencils better.


----------



## braidey (May 13, 2006)

I use MAC eyebrow pencil in Stud, perfect match.


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 21, 2006)

I just got a NYC browser, and I'm not sure how to use it (stupid me for throwing out the packaging).. do you wax first, and then apply powder? Or the other way? or do you mix the two? haha I'm so dumb! Sorry!


----------

